# 1960s Sewing Scraps Crazy Quilt Top



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad I left this quilt top sort of as is without adding backing or fill -

GM's last top from our garment scraps was machine sewn down on our old sheets; the squares were set unevenly.

Didn't want to cover up the sheet patterns, so I used vintage seam binding to fix it all up for the most useful bedcover that's easy to care for. Not the recommended conservation method, but it is amazingly strong.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

gee rdc, if you would like more of that vintage 60's fabric I have a ton of it on my shelves for sale. It is like the red dresden plate pattern on the front of the picture. Here is the link to see it all. there is a total of over 103 yards that I am willing to part with as a whole unit. I don't have the time to part out each piece.


http://s909.photobucket.com/user/browns71280/library/vintage fabric


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for thinking of me, but I'm not looking for more fabric. My homely memory quilts are more than enough.

The prints in your collection are so rich, they would go a long way for a busy quilter. You're smart to keep them together.


----------

